# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  من و فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران

## erfan7

سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم  :Yahoo (100): که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی :Yahoo (4):  و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم :Yahoo (1): 
جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
................
در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> ...


اگر به درمان های تسکین دهنده درد بدون نیاز به  دارو و جراحی علاقه دارید، این شغل مناسب شماست.

فیزیوتراپی شیوه‌ای از درمان بیماری‌ها و اختلالات عصبی، ماهیچه ای یا اسکلتی با استفاده از تجهیزات مکانیکی، جریان‌های الکتریکی، مانورهای دستی، تمرینات ورزشی و عوامل فیزیکی دیگر است. در این روشها از ورزش، نور، پرتوهای فرابنفش و فروسرخ، گرما و جریان برق استفاده می‌شود. در واقع فیزیوتراپی حیطه‌ای از پزشکی است که هدف آن پیشگیری از بیماری‌ها، درمان، توانبخشی و بالا بردن سطح سلامت می‌باشد.

فیزیوتراپیست به تنظيم ستون فقرات و ساير مفاصل بدن جهت اصلاح ناهنجاري هاي غير طبيعي، معاينه بيمار براي تشخيص ماهيت و ميزان اختلال، به كارگيري اقدامات تكميلي مانند ورزش، استراحت، آب درماني، نور درمانی و گرما درماني می پردازد. او مفاصل، استخوانها و بافت های نرم را به گونه ای ماساژ می دهد که به کنترل درد و جلوگیری از جراحات و صدمات دوباره آنها کمک می کند.


درمان در فیزیوتراپی به طور کلی به سه گروه اصلی تقسیم می‌شود:



تمرین درمانی:  فیزیوتراپیستبه وسیله تجویز، انجام و آموزش ورزشهای درمانی خاص، ماساژ و ورزش در آب اقدام به درمان بیمار یا افزایش سطح سلامت می‌کند. الکتروتراپی: درمان به وسیله دستگاههای ویژه انجام می‌شود. این دستگاهها معمولاً امواج خاصی را (امواج مایکرو ویو؛ امواج کوتاه رادیویی؛ امواج مافوق صوت؛ امواج الکتریکی) تولید کرده و تغییر می دهند.مهارتهای درمان با دست

فیزیوتراپی فقط محدود به بهبود سیستم حرکتی بدن نمی باشد، بلکه در بهبود سیستم های تنفسی، عصبی، انواع عوارض بیماری های سرطان، کلیوی، قلبی و ... بسیار موثر می باشد.


فیزیوتراپیست ها در حوزه های مختلفی می توانند فعالیت کنند. گروه هایی از این افراد، فیزیوتراپیست ورزشی، فیزیوتراپیست رزمی (نظامی)، فیزیوتراپیست مدرسه و ... می باشند که وظایف و مسئولیت های خاص خود را دارند.


یک فیزیوتراپیست باید به سلامت بیماران و کمک به آنها علاقه واقعی داشته باشد. همچنین باید اعتماد بیماران را به خود جلب کرده و در حل مسائل و مشکلات آنها متبحر باشد.


اگر فیزیوتراپیست در بیمارستان و یا مراکز درمانی کار کند، ساعت کاری او معمولا به صورت تمام وقت می باشد. ولی اگر به طور مستقل کار کرده و مطب شخصی داشته باشد، تعیین ساعت کاری برعهده خود اوست.


در ادامه اطلاعات کاملی در مورد وظایف، دانش و مهارت مورد نیاز، تحصیلات لازم و نحوه ورود به شغل، بازار کار و فرصت های شغلی و میزان درآمد فیزیوتراپیست و برخی از فیزیوتراپیست های معروف ارائه می شود. 



*وظایف فیزیوتراپیست*


صحبت با بیماران در مورد دردها و مشکلات آنها به صورت دقیق

انجام برخی آزمایشات مانند آزمایش خون و رادیولوژی

توجه به تشخیص های پزشکان در مورد بیمار و همکاری با آنها

تهیه یک برنامه درمان برای بیماران متناسب با وضعیت روحی و جسمی آنها

استفاده از دستگاه های مختلف فیزیوتراپی در درمان بیماران

انجام اعمال فیزیوتراپی مانند ماساژ، گرما دادن و ... برای بیماران

دادن مشاوره به بیماران در خصوص سبک زندگی، رژیم غذایی و یا انجام ورزش های خاص

دادن آموزش های لازم به بیماران و خانواده های آنها در جهت رفع بیماری

ارزیابی روند پیشرفت و بهبود بیمار

تهیه گزارش درمان در انتهای جلسات فیزیوتراپی برای ارائه به پزشک بیمار
 
*مهارت و دانش مورد نیاز*



علاقه بسیار به سلامت بیماران

مهارت ارتباطی مناسب و توانایی جلب اعتماد بیماران به خود

توانایی ایجاد انگیزه در بیماران و همدردی کردن با آنها

شنونده خوب بودن

داشتن صبر و حوصله

توان خوب در انجام کار با دست

توانایی کار با دستگاه های مختلف فیزیوتراپی
 
*تحصیلات لازم و نحوه ورود به شغل*


علاقه مندان برای ورود به این شغل باید مدرک دانشگاهی معتبر بگیرند. آنها می توانند در رشته *فیزیوتراپی* در مقاطع مختلف کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری آن تحصیل کنند.

*فرصت های شفلی و بازارکار فیزیوتراپیست*


یک فیزیوتراپیست می تواند در بیمارستان ها، درمانگاه ها، مراکز توانبخشی و فدراسیون های ورزشی همچنین در بهزیستی و هلال احمر مشغول به کار شود. لازم به توضیح است، این شغل جزو پردرآمدترین مشاغل مرتبط با ورزش در جهان اعلام شده است. با کسب سابقه کار لازم فیزیوتراپیست می تواند به طور مستقل، مطب شخصی داشته و یا مرکز فیزیوتراپی تاسیس کند.



*شرایط تاسیس مرکز فیزیوتراپی*


با توجه به گسترش جوامع صنعتي و مشكلات اين جوامع از جمله فقر حركتي، اختلالات سيستم اسكلتي- عضلاني، اختلالات قلبي- عروقي و ريوي و افزايش جمعيت سالمند، اهميت خدمات فيزيوتراپي در سال های بعد بيش از پيش خواهد بود. بنابراین پیش بینی می شود بازارکار مناسبی در داخل و خارج از کشور، پیش روی فیزیوتراپیست ها باشد.


*وضعیت استخدام این شغل در برخی کشورهای جهان* به شرح زیر است :


*آمریکا* - پیش بینی ها نشان می دهد میزان استخدام فیزیوتراپیست ها بین سال های2010  تا 2020 ، رشد39  درصدی خواهد داشت . در حالی که متوسط این رشد برای همه مشاغل14  درصد می باشد.


*استرالیا* - در بازه زمانی5  سال گذشته میزان استخدام در این شغل رشد20.2  درصدی داشته و رشد بسیار زیاد در آینده برای آن پیش بینی می شود.

*درآمد فیزیوتراپیست*


آمار دقیقی از میزان درآمد فیزیوتراپیست ها در کشور در دسترس نمی باشد. با توجه به محل کار و میزان تخصص و تبحر، فیزیوتراپیست ها درآمدهای متفاوتی دارند. به عنوان مثال آنهایی که به صورت مستقل و شخصی فعالیت کرده و فیزیوتراپیست هایی توانمند نیز هستند، درآمد بسیار بیشتری نسبت به فیزیوتراپیست های استخدام شده در بخش دولتی دارند.

با توجه به پیش بینی های صورت گرفته از آینده شغلی مناسب این افراد، می توان به این نتیجه رسید اگر یک فیزیوتراپیست، دانش به روز، مهارت و توانمندی بالا و پشتکار لازم را داشته باشد، به موفقیت و درآمد بالایی دست خواهد یافت.


*درآمد فیزیوتراپیست در برخی از کشورهای جهان* عبارتند از :


*آمریکا* - متوسط درآمد سالانه این شغل76.310  دلار (برای همه مشاغل33.840  دلار) در سال 2010  و مطابق با آخرین آمارهای سال 2013، حدود 84.000 دلار بوده است.


*استرالیا* - متوسط درآمد سالانه فیزیوتراپیست ها60.000  دلار (قبل از کسر مالیات) می باشد.


*انگلستان* - متوسط درآمد سالانه فیزیو تراپیست های بخش بهداشت و درمان بین32.000  تا42.000  دلار، افراد متخصص تا 52.000  دلار و مدیران و افراد ارشد حدود61.000  دلار می باشد. 

*شخصیت های مناسب این شغل*


در یک انتخاب شغل صحیح و درست، عوامل مختلفی از جمله ویژگی های شخصیتی، ارزش ها، علایق، مهارت ها، شرایط خانوادگی، شرایط جامعه و ... برای هر فرد باید در نظر گرفته شوند. یکی از مهم ترین این عوامل ویژگی های شخصیتی می باشد. شناخت درست شخصیت هر فرد فرآیندی پیچیده و محتاج به تخصص و زمان کافی است. البته هر فردی ویژگی های منحصربه فرد خود را دارد، حتی افرادی که به نوعی تیپ شخصیتی مشابه دارند، باز هم در برخی موارد با یکدیگر متفاوت هستند.


به طور کلی همیشه افراد موفقی از تیپ های شخصیتی مختلف در تمام مشاغل هستند و نمی توان دقیقا اعلام کرد که فقط تیپ های شخصیتی خاصی هستند که در این شغل موفق می شوند. اما طی تحقیقاتی که صورت گرفته تیپ های شخصیتی ای که برای این شغل معرفی می شوند، عموما این کار را بیشتر پسندیده و رضایت شغلی بیشتری در آن داشته اند.



*شخصیت های مناسب این شغل بر اساس شخصیت شناسی MBTI :
*

ENFP  این تیپ شخصیتی به حوزه بهداشت و سلامت علاقه دارد چون علاوه بر حفظ استقلال، مشاغل آن از انعطاف کافی برخوردارند. این افراد اگر کارشان به صورت مشاوره ای و خارج از ساختار سنتی اداری باشد، بسیار از آن لذت می برند.


INFP  این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد در کارش استقلال داشته و از نزدیک با افراد ارتباط داشته باشد. 


ESFJ این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد با دیگران مستقیما در ارتباط باشد، به آنها کمک کرده و از مشکلات و دردهایشان بکاهد. او می تواند رابطه خوبی با بیماران و همکاران خود ایجاد کند. 


ESFP این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد با مردم در ارتباط باشد و به آنها کمک کند. او از اینکه زندگی را برای دیگران آسان تر و رضایت بخش تر کند، لذت می برد.


ISFP این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد به دیگران کمک کرده و مشکلات آنها رفع کند. بنابراین به مشاغل حوزه پزشکی به خصوص مشاغلی که مستقیما با بیمار سر و کار دارد، علاقه دارد.

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
> آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
> ................
> در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید


در مورد درامد الان زیاد حساس نباش چون تا حداقل 4 سال دیگه شرایط مالی و اقتصادی جامعه تغییر میکنه
بنظرم برو یه کلینیک خودت ببین چطوره چون زیاد دیدم که دانشجو انصر افی

----------


## mil130

خواهرو دامادمون فیزیوتراپیستن؛کلینیک مال خودشون نیست,مال یه فیزیوتراپیست دیگس که خودش رفته تهران یه کلینیک زده اینم داده به اینا خودشم یه درصدی برمیداره؛درآمدشون6ملیونه؛  ه4ملیونیم از سالمندان؛بیمارستان،و ویزیت در منزل درمیارن که جمعا میشه10ملیون در ماه
کارشونم مثلا میبینی یه تصادفی میارن که پاش کلا پلاتین شده کاملا صافه و کار تو اینه که پاشو خم کنی!من اونجا بودم دوتا از این کیسا بود که طوری داد میزدن دلم میسوخت همه میترسیدن فکر میکردن اوناهم اونطوری میشن :Yahoo (4): یا مثلا یه مریض زخم بستری ممکنه ببینی بالا بیاری! و و و...همشم اینطوری نیست البته
از لحاظ جایگاه اجتماعی هم همه سرخم میکنن دکتر دکتر میگن!
درآمدم گفتم
کلینیکم 50ملیون وام 4درصدی میدن اگه پروانه احداث کلینیک داشته باشی,و باهاش دستگاه و اینچیزا میخری
دکترای حرفه ای تو ایران نیست ولی میتونی بری خارج از کشور تحصیل کنی برگردی

----------


## erfan7

> خواهرو دامادمون فیزیوتراپیستن؛کلینیک مال خودشون نیست,مال یه فیزیوتراپیست دیگس که خودش رفته تهران یه کلینیک زده اینم داده به اینا خودشم یه درصدی برمیداره؛درآمدشون6ملیونه؛  ه4ملیونیم از سالمندان؛بیمارستان،و ویزیت در منزل درمیارن که جمعا میشه10ملیون در ماه
> کارشونم مثلا میبینی یه تصادفی میارن که پاش کلا پلاتین شده کاملا صافه و کار تو اینه که پاشو خم کنی!من اونجا بودم دوتا از این کیسا بود که طوری داد میزدن دلم میسوخت همه میترسیدن فکر میکردن اوناهم اونطوری میشنیا مثلا یه مریض زخم بستری ممکنه ببینی بالا بیاری! و و و...همشم اینطوری نیست البته
> از لحاظ جایگاه اجتماعی هم همه سرخم میکنن دکتر دکتر میگن!
> درآمدم گفتم
> کلینیکم 50ملیون وام 4درصدی میدن اگه پروانه احداث کلینیک داشته باشی,و باهاش دستگاه و اینچیزا میخری
> دکترای حرفه ای تو ایران نیست ولی میتونی بری خارج از کشور تحصیل کنی برگردی


خب این چیزهای دردناک توی پزشکی هم هست...

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
> آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
> ................
> در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید


چقد شبیه من :/ 
من درباره این رشته خیلی تحقیق کردم امسال تقریبا همه راضی بودن کاملا بخصوص شما ک تو دانشگاه تهران میخوای بخونیش، تقریبا رشته نسبتا بکریه و خیلی جای پیشرفت توش وجود داره اکثرا کثیف کاری خیلی کمتر از رشته های دیگس پرستیژشو اصلا با یه پرستار مقایسه نکن خیلی پرستیژ بالا تری داره ب قول دوستمون مردم عادی اکثرا دکتر صدات میکنن. 
بعد لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس میتونی کلینیک بزنی شرایط کلینیک تو تهران و شهرای بزرگ اینه که باید دوسال سابقه کاری داشته باشی البته یسری معادلات خاص برای دادن مجوز دارن. کلینیک داشته باشی توجنوب شهر میتونی میمنیمم ۸ تا ۱۰ تومن ماهی داشته باشی خب هرچه منطقه بالاتری کار کنی این بیشتر میشه و تجهیزاتتم خب باید قوی تر باشه در کل اونجور که من فهمیدم بازه درامدش خیلی گستردس تو خودت کلینیک هم نداشته باشی بازه درامدت تو تهران از ۳ تومن تا ماهی ده تومنه ...برا این میشه بدون کلینیک میشه حتی ماهی ده تومن در آوورد چون یه تعداد نسبتا زیادی از مریضا توان اینکه بیان کلینیک ندارن و تو میری ویزیت خصوصی که دوسال پیش تعرفش ساعتی 200 هزار تومن بود خب الان احتمالا بیشترم شده من با دانشجوهای همه دانشگاه های تهرانم حرف زدم همه راضی بودن. 
در کل رشته تاپیه بعد ۳ تا رشته اصلی.

----------


## Qazale

با سلام.

قبلش یه سوال: بشدت وسواسی هستید، بعد میخواستید بریددندانپزشکی؟ :Yahoo (4): 

خب. کار خیلی تمیزی هست. خودم الان تو یه کلینیک رفت و آمد دارم و میبینم... اکثرا خبری از از خون و اینجور چیزا نیست. شاید 1 در 1000 پیدا بشه :Yahoo (94): 

درآمد هم طبق جدیدترین اطلاعی که من دارم، 15متوسطش هست.   @Itak

البته من با مشاور عزیز انجمن موافقم. شرایط متغیره! پس حساس نشید :Yahoo (94): 

DPT هم گفتن که قراره امسال بیاد  :Yahoo (21):  ولی به نظرم مثل همون برداشتن کنکور شده قضیه ش :Yahoo (4): 

جایگاه هم 1 ستاره کمتر از پزشک عمومی، و چند ستاره بالاتر از پرستاری... ولی بنظرم مهمتر از درآمد و جایگاه اجتماعی، روحیات خودتون هست که چقدر با این شغل کیف میکنید: )

قبل از تصمیم گیری، حتما به یک کلینیک سر بزنید شخصا.

موفق باشید: )

پ ن: یه فیزیوتراپیست موفق، ممکنه درآمدش بیشتر باشه از دندونپزشکی که با علاقه کار نمیکنه و درنتیجه کارش خوب نیست و درنتیجه کمتر بهش مراجعه میشه! تازه، ارتروز گردن هم داره :Yahoo (21): 

خلاصه که: برید دنبال علاقه تون

----------


## divarsabz

> با سلام.
> 
> قبلش یه سوال: بشدت وسواسی هستید، بعد میخواستید بریددندانپزشکی؟
> 
> خب. کار خیلی تمیزی هست. خودم الان تو یه کلینیک رفت و آمد دارم و میبینم... اکثرا خبری از از خون و اینجور چیزا نیست. شاید 1 در 1000 پیدا بشه
> 
> درآمد هم طبق جدیدترین اطلاعی که من دارم، 15متوسطش هست. @Itak
> 
> البته من با مشاور عزیز انجمن موافقم. شرایط متغیره! پس حساس نشید
> ...


منم دقیقا همین طوری هستم البته به دندان هم خیلی علاقه دارم ولی فک میکنم تو فیزیو موفقترم............
البته من سال بعد کنکور دارم....

----------


## divarsabz

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
> آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
> ................
> در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید


سلام............
من هم خیلی دوست دارم فیزیوتراپی تهران قبول بشم.من سال بعد کنکور دارم ممنون میشم درصدهاتون رو بگین.......تقریبی..........
مرسی

----------


## Qazale

> منم دقیقا همین طوری هستم البته به دندان هم خیلی علاقه دارم ولی فک میکنم تو فیزیو موفقترم............
> البته من سال بعد کنکور دارم....


تست شخصیت میتونه بیشتر کمکتون کنه...

البته الان به نظرم زیاد بهش فکر نکنید و فقط بخونید، که اگه تصمیم گرفتید دندون انتخاب کنید، بتونید :Yahoo (1): 

بعدا کلی وقت دارید که فکر کنید و بین این دوتا یکی رو انتخاب کنید...

شرایط منم همینطور بود! مطمئن باشید به اندازه کافی وقت هست برای تصمیم گیری. هیچکس هم تا حالا ضرر نکرده که با رتبه ی مناسب دندون یا پزشکی، رفته فیزیوتراپی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mil130

> خب این چیزهای دردناک توی پزشکی هم هست...


آره هست اما طرف میاد دوساعت دادو فریادشو نمیشنوی؛اما تو فیزیو باید تو کل تمرین دادو گریه التماس اینکه دیگه بسه بشنوی و دلت سنگ باشه

----------


## AY$AN

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
> آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
> ................
> در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید


میشه لطفا درصد هاتون و رتبتون رو بگید؟

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## erfan7

> میشه لطفا درصد هاتون و رتبتون رو بگید؟
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk


هنوز که نیومده!!

----------


## alinasseri

همه چی به جنم و جربزه خود فرد بستگی داره
تو نگاه کن مثلا یه لباس فروش اگر جنم داشته باشه و اهدافی که در ذهن داره و صد البته با کارش مشکل نداشته باشه میتونه اینقدر پیشرفت کنه که مثلا لباس فروش بیاد یه چندسالی خرج کردن اضافی رو کم کنه بعدا میتونه یه فروشگاه های زنجیره ای البسه در سرتاسر کشور راه بندازه که درآمدش از یه پزشک هم میزنه بالاتر(دیدم که میگم)
وقتی روانشناس ها میگن به اون حرفه ای که علاقه دارین برین به خاطر همین موضوعه که شما وقتی به حرفه ای که علاقه داشته باشی بری قطعا چون علاقه داری هم از کارت خوشت میاد و هم در حرفه ات پیشرفت میکنی .
سعی کن علاقه ات رو دقیق مشخص کنی و بعد محکم علاقه ات رو بگیر و برو به سمتش حتی اگر دیگران هم مخالف باشند.

----------


## rezagmi

> اگر به درمان های تسکین دهنده درد بدون نیاز به  دارو و جراحی علاقه دارید، این شغل مناسب شماست.
> 
> 
> ISFP این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد به دیگران کمک کرده و مشکلات آنها رفع کند. بنابراین به مشاغل حوزه پزشکی به خصوص مشاغلی که مستقیما با بیمار سر و کار دارد، علاقه دارد.


با اجازه استارتر ی سو استفاده از تاپیکش بکنم و ی سوال بپرسم دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
اگه زحمتی نیس ی سایتی چیزی معرفی میکنی برا اونهایی که امسال میرن نهم و قراره انتخاب رشته بکنن؟
داداشم امسال میره نهم حوصله ندارم دونه دونه براش توضیح بدم ی سایتی چیزی باشه خودش بره بخونه و تصمیم بگیره :Yahoo (3):

----------


## مديسا

با اين اطلاعاتي كه نوشتين منم وسوسه شدم ،به نظرم شغل با كلاسيه و شبيه ارتوپده فكر كنم 
من كمرم درد ميكرد رفتم پيش فوق متخصص درد دقيقا همين كارايي كه ميگين رو ميكرد ، تمرينات داخل آب و سوزن و حركات ورزشي ...

----------


## black diamond

سوال شهریه دانشگاه ازاد همینه یا چیزای دیگه هم بهش اضافه میشه راجب شهریه توضیح بدید لطفا

*جدول شهریه های آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی قبل از آزمون جامع علوم پایه سال تحصیلی ۹۵-۹۴*

رشته تحصیلی
مبلغ شهریه ثابت آموزشی هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)
شهریه هر واحد نظری در هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)
شهریه هر واحد عملی در هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)

پزشکی
۲۹/۰۰۰/۰۰۰
۳/۷۵۰/۰۰۰
۶/۲۰۰/۰۰۰

داروسازی
۲۷/۰۰۰/۰۰۰

دندانپزشکی
۳۳/۵۰۰/۰۰۰




و اگه امسال برم سال بعد کنکور شرکت کنم میتونم ادامشو تو سراسری بخونم؟؟؟ نظرتون کلا راجب دانشگاه ازاد تو این رشته ها چیه؟؟

----------


## erfan7

> سوال شهریه دانشگاه ازاد همینه یا چیزای دیگه هم بهش اضافه میشه راجب شهریه توضیح بدید لطفا
> 
> *جدول شهریه های آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی قبل از آزمون جامع علوم پایه سال تحصیلی ۹۵-۹۴*
> 
> رشته تحصیلی
> مبلغ شهریه ثابت آموزشی هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)
> شهریه هر واحد نظری در هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)
> شهریه هر واحد عملی در هر نیمسال تحصیلی(ریال)
> 
> ...


این برای دانشگاه پردیس هست که قیمت ثابتشه و یک هزینه متغیر هم داره
میتونید عمومی رو در دانشگاه آزاد و بعدش تخصص در دانشگاه سراسری بگیرید

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام دوستان...من فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم ولی قبل از کنکور به شدت به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم که البته باید اعتراف کنم بیشتر علاقه ام مثل خیلی های دیگه برای درآمد زیاد دندان پزشکی و همین طور جایگاه اجتماعی و با کلاس و تمیز بودن این رشته و شغل داشت...اما از وقتی متوجه شدم که میتونم در فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم با تحقیق هایی کردم دیدم این رشته بد نیست ولی حالا سوالاتی برام پیش اومده
> متوسط درآمد یک فیزیوتراپ در بالاترین مدرک تحصیلی در ماه چقدر است؟
> آیا این شغل کثافت کاری و این جور چیز ها نداره؟ چون من به شدت آدم وسواسی هستم
> جایگاه اجتماعی یک فیزیوتراپ چطوره؟آیا حداقل اندازه پزشک عمومی هست یا نه مثلا اندازه یک پرستار هست؟
> آیا دکترای حرفه ای فیزیوتراپی (DPT)وارد ایران شده؟اگه نشده آیا امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج رو داره؟
> ................
> ***در ضمن با توجه به هدفم که وارد هر رشته ای بشم تا آخرین مدرک برم و اینکه توانایی احداث کلینیک مجهز رو دارم جواب بدید


***درامدش کاملا بستگی ب خودت داره چقدر تو این رشته پشتکار داشته باشی هستن کسایی ک ی مطب تو تهران  ویکی هم تو کرج دارن و... دگ خودت در نظر داشته باش من هیچی درباره درامد نمیگم.
***منظورت از کثافت کاری چیه دقیقا؟؟تو در نظر داشته باش مثلا ی ادمی که سکته کرده یا معلوله میاد پیشت خب طبیعتا چنین فردی مثل ی ادم عادی نیست .(البته همه کیس ها هم اینطوری نیستن)
تو این رشته خون و این داستانا نیست ،تو پیاما دیدم بچه ها نوشته بودن داد و فریاد و این چیزا زیاده اینم من ب این شدت ندیدم تا حالا!!!تو دندون هم طرف اخ و اوخ میکنه دگ!!!
***جایگاه اجتماعی افرادو خودشون میسازن در درجه اول.
ولی با این وضع جایگاه تراپیستی ک خودش کلینیک داره ب نسبت بین مردم خیلی خوبه ،نمیدونم واقعا چطوری فیزیو تراپیست و با ی پرستار مقایسه کردی :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 
***dpt خب ی دوره ای تو ایران تو خود دانشگاه تهران دانشجو گرفتن ولی هنوز متاسفانه در کشور وجود نداره این که کی میاد و اینا هم ب طور دقیق مشخص نیست ولی بالاخره میاد  :Yahoo (3): 
ولی خب دکتری تخصصی ، تو ایران هست.
بله امکان ادامه تحصیل هست.
راستی فیزیو رشته ای ک خیلی نیاز ب خلاقیت داره این که هر بیمارو چطوری با چه روشی درمان کنی،ک خیلی جذابش میکنه :Yahoo (8): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Last.Behi

> آره هست اما طرف میاد دوساعت دادو فریادشو نمیشنوی؛اما تو فیزیو باید تو کل تمرین دادو گریه التماس اینکه دیگه بسه بشنوی و دلت سنگ باشه


برای همه بیمارا این طور نیست ،این چیزی ک شما میگی خیلی کمه فک میکنم.

----------


## Zahrasl

منم میخام فیزیوتراپی بخونم‌بیشتر دنبال شغلیم که هم با علایقم ک اعضای بدن و شاخه های پزشکی هس جوردربیاد هم درامد خوبی داشته باشه هم اینکه بازارکارش اشباع نشده باشه وشیفت شب نداشته باشه بنظرت فیزیوتراپی خوبه؟

----------


## ehsan.iz

> منم میخام فیزیوتراپی بخونم‌بیشتر دنبال شغلیم که هم با علایقم ک اعضای بدن و شاخه های پزشکی هس جوردربیاد هم درامد خوبی داشته باشه هم اینکه بازارکارش اشباع نشده باشه وشیفت شب نداشته باشه بنظرت فیزیوتراپی خوبه؟


با شرایطی که گفته آره خوبه..بازم بیشتر تحقیق کن در مورد شرایط تاسیس کلینیک چون ممکنه محدودیت داشته باشه

----------

